# Magic the Gathering!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anybody here play this card game????


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Back early in high school!! I think I only have a single "deck" left and a few one off rare cards from Alpha/Beta. The one deck I kept was my white/black angels deck. Slowest deck ever...

ah, brings back some memories.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to play through grade school, high school, and also for the first few years of university. I stopped playing around the Champions block.

I used to play way too many decks; some of the ones that I can remember off the top of my head, in no particular order

Blue Control
Blue/White Control (Eternal Dragons, Decree of Justice, etc)
Wake
Slide
Future Sight
Tinker
UG Madness
Tog
Affinity (it was so much better before Wizards got all uppity and banned Skullcap )
Goblins
Revival Goblins
RB Reanimator
Sligh
Mind's Desire
Academy (minus the P9, unfortunately)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a deck left, green, blue and a pinch of darkness

 

If my monster aren't strong enough, I use control magic (Gain control of target creature) and Juxtapose (Switch your monster with the opponent) ~!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

use to play way back in that day......still have all of my cards, so the decks are in there somewhere. The only deck that I have as an actual made deck is my old atog.

but the only cards I care about are my slivers, angels and dragons.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Heh, I'm more of a collector now, with APAC lands, Jun Minagishi tokens, signed Morphlings, BoPs, etc


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

90% of them things made no sense to me. 

What ed is it up to now? I think I stopped collecting after 7th came out, but stopped playing well before that - at like the Urza's block or something.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I stopped collecting (Invasion Cycle) @ the year 2000, since nobody plays with me





ameekplec. said:


> 90% of them things made no sense to me.
> 
> What ed is it up to now? I think I stopped collecting after 7th came out, but stopped playing well before that - at like the Urza's block or something.


Rise of the Eldrazi

and

Urza series are dated back as 1998 to 1999


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I just remember reading a few cool sounding card nams here and there a few years after stopping playing. IMO it all went downhill after Weatherlight came out in the mid 90's.

Those were the days. Prodgies and counterspells. Fireballs and pyroblasts. And that sweet Kobold deck with all 0 to cast cards.

Ah, thems were the simpler days.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol, OMG. We need to have the first Online GTAA MTG game. Anyone in? I'd have to find my deck from my folk's house first tho.

Of course, I'd probably get killed in my 3rd turn or something with all your fancy decks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> What ed is it up to now? I think I stopped collecting after 7th came out, but stopped playing well before that - at like the Urza's block or something.


Perhaps it is a good thing that you stopped playing around the Urza's block. They changed the rules significantly during that time to make some of the cards less powerful than before.

I think there was another rule change a few years back too...



ameekplec. said:


> I just remember reading a few cool sounding card nams here and there a few years after stopping playing. IMO it all went downhill after Weatherlight came out in the mid 90's.
> 
> Those were the days. Prodgies and counterspells. Fireballs and pyroblasts. And that sweet Kobold deck with all 0 to cast cards.


Weatherlight was one of the worst blocks, in my opinion 

They also made a similar 0 cost deck (Affinity) much later...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lol MTG, I stopped collecting/playing back in '96/'97? I had thousands of cards from beta up to something, maybe 6th? can't remember, kept all my cards up until about 5-6 years ago when I ebayed them all for just over $2,000  made me very happy.... several rares in there too


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The Ultimate Cheat..

Black lotus + fire ball + something (I forgot), instant win!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That one's a classic.

Play mountain.
Play black lotus for 3 green.
Play Channel, lose 19 life for 19 green (now you have 20).
Play fireball, 20 damage. 

Win!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow I missed a lot...lol

but yes, I am mostly a collector now....of slivers (pretty easy to collect), angels and dragons (pain in the ass).

and ya, I stopped playing playing shortly after onslaught or something.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

The newer series of cards are all overpowered compared to the older cards, so as far as I'm concerned my deck's been obsolete for a few years.

I tried playing it against some newer decks, and it didn't even come close to standing a chance.

Oh well, it was a fun game...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, out of curiosity I looked up some of the newer cards, and their abilities are crazy! There used to be like one or two creatures that could be played as fast effects - now everything can be played out of anywhere! It won't be long before you can pay X to search your library for a card and put it in play.

Anyways, that makes me an old fogey. bah! kids these days! aren't even patient enough for 4 turn kills.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, out of curiosity I looked up some of the newer cards, and their abilities are crazy! There used to be like one or two creatures that could be played as fast effects - now everything can be played out of anywhere! It won't be long before you can pay X to search your library for a card and put it in play.
> 
> Anyways, that makes me an old fogey. bah! kids these days! aren't even patient enough for 4 turn kills.


And...

I thought pulling out a 6/5 dark creature in 4 turns were fast enough...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually, most of the new cards are quite balanced, compared to some of the older cards.

Force of Will was overpowered. So was Fire of Yavimaya, etc.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I havent touched Magic in like 12yrs... I still have all my original cards probably about 1k-2k worth of cards...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I still have my deck around here. I've not touched it in over 10 yrs. 

Bigfishy,

If you're game and know how to play the game I'd love to try playing the game again when I have some free time. I used to be a MTG and RPG'er. RPG as in the classic pen and paper and not the video games you kids play now a days.

I think P.Mall has some shop that has some tournements. I used to play at Risen from the Ashes but that store dissolved.  Man I missed that store. It rocked my world. I recently found one of the co-owners and he is still in comic business the and IIRC the other co-owner had a fallout with his business partner.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL turns out theres already this thread

during the m10 core set there were massive rule changes

im trying to make a mill deck


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

arinsi said:


> LOL turns out theres already this thread
> 
> during the m10 core set there were massive rule changes


I still loosely follow Magic, but I think the rules were better during the 6th edition revision.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You guys lost me at Fourth


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

Played an insane amount back in college.

Along with Pokemon, D&D, Mechwarrior, etc.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Whoa, Mechwarrior. That takes me back to grade 6.


----------

